# Have a look please



## wendykc8 (Jun 9, 2004)

I ran this program but I have no idea what it means - my CPU usage is at 100%.
Thanx,
Wendy

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:49:54 AM, on 6/9/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPTBox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE\opware32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPDBMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\Plauto.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Aol\aoltpspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Wendy\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Roadrunner
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\System32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_2_3_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Web assistant - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_2_3_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.1629.0\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MoneyStartUp10.0] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Activation.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPTBox] C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPTBox.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fxredir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Omnipage] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE\opware32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OfotoNow USB Detection] C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDLL32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\Ofoto\OfotoNow\OFUSBS.DLL,WatchForConnection OfotoNow
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\SNDMon.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0b\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Loader supervisory.lnk = C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\Plauto.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: RemindU - file://C:\Program Files\UpromiseRemindU\System\Temp\upromise_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: RemindU (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.rr.com
O16 - DPF: Backgammon by pogo - http://gammon.pogo.com/applet/backgammon/backgammon-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Buckaroo Blackjack TM by pogo - http://vbjack.pogo.com/applet-5.8.2.19/videoblackjack/videoblackjack-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Checkers by pogo - http://checkers.pogo.com/applet-5.8.2.19/checkers2/checkers-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Double Deuce Poker by pogo - http://doublebonus.pogo.com/applet/videopoker2/doubledeuce-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Fortune Bingo by pogo - http://superbingo.pogo.com/applet-5.8.4.18/superbingo/superbingo-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: High Stakes Pool by pogo - http://pool2.pogo.com/applet-5.8.1.28/pool2/pool-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Jungle Gin by pogo - http://gin.pogo.com/applet-5.8.4.18/gin/gin-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Mah Jong Garden by pogo - http://mahjong2.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.26/mahjong/mahjong-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Payday FreeCell by pogo - http://freecell.pogo.com/applet-5.8.1.28/freecell/freecell-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Pirate's Gold by pogo - http://swashbucks11.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.26/piratesgold/piratesgold-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Poppit TM by pogo - http://poppit.pogo.com/applet/poppit/poppit-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Showbiz Slots by pogo - http://showbiz.pogo.com/applet-5.8.1.28/slots/showbiz-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Sweet Tooth TM by pogo - http://solitaire30.pogo.com/applet-5.8.4.18/sweettooth/sweettooth-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Texas Hold'em Poker by pogo - http://holdem2.pogo.com/applet-5.8.2.19/holdem/holdem-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tri-Peaks by pogo - http://peaks.pogo.com/applet/peaks/peaks-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Tumble Bees by pogo - http://jumbee.pogo.com/applet-5.8.1.28/jumbee/jumbee-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Word Whomp by pogo - http://whomp.pogo.com/applet/wordwhomp/wordwhomp-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Word Whomp Whackdown by pogo - http://whackdown.pogo.com/applet-5.8.3.20/whackdown/whackdown-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: World Class Solitaire by pogo - http://klondike.pogo.com/applet-5.8.2.19/worldclass/worldclass-ob-assets.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/at0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Gin - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/nt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Hearts - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ht1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {01111C00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com ActionRunner Class) - http://help.rr.com/Foundrysdccommon/download/tgctlar.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BED220-FBC7-4392-93A2-3A50B056F78E} - http://down.plaxo.com/down/release/instub.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {072D3F2E-5FB6-11D3-B461-00C04FA35A21} (CFForm Runtime) - https://ctslink.com/CFIDE/classes/CFJava.cab
O16 - DPF: {0DD4833D-DFFA-11D3-94D7-0050DAC353B6} (DndCtrl Class) - http://www.ofoto.com/OfotoDND.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1DF36010-E276-11D4-A7C0-00C04F0453DD} (Stamps.com Secure Postal Account Registration) - https://secure.stamps.com/download/us/registration/2_0_0_755/sdcregie.cab
O16 - DPF: {2169FE0E-9961-497A-86AE-10AC9209FB08} (SSDLctl.SSDL) - http://download.soapcity.com/scdd/ssdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinstc.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,77/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {544EB377-350A-4295-9BEB-EAB8392E09C6} (MSN Money Charting) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/investor/v13/invinstl.exe
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/03ba56dd97e75f9aff06/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,18/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE5431D2-0F30-11D4-89D9-00C04F509C0A} (SDCInstaller Class) - http://www.stamps.com/download/us/cab/stamps/stamps.cab?r=0.409881591796875&file=stamps.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos8.msn.com/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?5,0,1730,0
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D68DAEED-C2A6-4C6F-9365-4676B173D8EF} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-0-3-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{274DEB06-A6EF-499A-919D-D01BC01A72F8}: NameServer = 205.188.146.146
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{274DEB06-A6EF-499A-919D-D01BC01A72F8}: NameServer = 205.188.146.146


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Its a clean log Wendy..........although it almost got missed,you should have started a NEW thread instead of tagging onto this information thread.

You do have quite a bit of un-needed startups loading with Windows.
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_index.htm
See what you can lose.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

wendykc8 

I have split your post off into your own thread.


----------

